# Co, Smoke And Propane Detector Replacement



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

How often do these need to be replaced. I looked at mine, and they all say the manufacture date, Oct 2010

Whats the expiration date of each. 5 years? 10 years?

Mine will be 6 years this fall. Would a house CO and Smoke detector work the same, or are there ones particularly for RV's?

Thanks


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

We have had 2 propane detectors fail after 6 years (from manufacture date). The CO detectors all lasted to about 9-10 years (we sold those campers), the smoke detector probably lasts as long as the CO detectors. Check the manufacturers web site. you definately want to replace before they fail on a camping trip because once they fail they alarm and do not stop till they are disconnected. Ahouse model smoke detector should work just fine.

Good luck!


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

egregg57 said:


> We have had 2 propane detectors fail after 6 years (from manufacture date). The CO detectors all lasted to about 9-10 years (we sold those campers), the smoke detector probably lasts as long as the CO detectors. Check the manufacturers web site. you definately want to replace before they fail on a camping trip because once they fail they alarm and do not stop till they are disconnected. Ahouse model smoke detector should work just fine.
> 
> Good luck!


I did test them and they work correctly, well with the test buttons. The propane detector does work, I test it using a butane lighter, and it went off.

Reading more online looks like CO and smoke are to be replaced every 5-7 years. Since these are battery operated, would just household ones work, or do you need to by one specific for RV's


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

The smoke detector in mine is the same one as in my house. And, no, I didn't replace both. The one in the RV is the one that came with it, and I bought the one for the house a few years ago... So, yes, a standard house one will work fine.

You might consider the ones with the 10 year batteries in them. When they start beeping, you just replace the whole thing.


----------



## ManCave (May 18, 2016)

FEMA and Fire Code says smoke detectors should be replaced every 10 years or if unit fails.

CO detectors should be replaced if they are 5 years or older and for RV's should to be UL 2034RV also known as UL2034.70. Basically its a standard for CO Detectors to deal with higher level of vibration, dust and contaminants, heat, humidity, etc in an RV environment.

For LP detectors they should be replaced every 5 years or per manufacturers expiration information. RV units should be rated at UL 1484RV. Once again rating is to deal with vibration and other items associated with RV environment.

Most modern CO and LP detectors that are built to the UL standards will automatically die around their expiration date. That is to force you to have to replace them when they are no longer effective.

I am unaware of a specific UL standard for smoke detectors for RV's but I know FirstAlert, BRK, MTI and a few other companies manufacture RV specific smoke detectors that are designed to deal with the higher vibrations associated with RV travel.


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

I replaced the CO and smoke detectors last year, at that time both of them were still original to the trailer, so both were 10-11 years old... the propane detector is still the original one..

You can replace the CO and smoke detectors with household units.. the propane detector needs to be replaced with a 12 volt hard wired type, most of the household ones I have seen are only 120vac, so may have to get an rv specific propane detector..


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

ManCave said:


> FEMA and Fire Code says smoke detectors should be replaced every 10 years or if unit fails.
> 
> CO detectors should be replaced if they are 5 years or older and for RV's should to be UL 2034RV also known as UL2034.70. Basically its a standard for CO Detectors to deal with higher level of vibration, dust and contaminants, heat, humidity, etc in an RV environment.
> 
> ...


Thanks, so there are specific ones then. Or is it like another member said, like RV toilet paper. Add the word RV and its cost 3 times as much.

I will probably replace my CO and Smoke detector next spring then. They tested fine this year again with fresh batteries in,

Same as the Propane detector, I tested it and it worked, and I guess it would be 6 years old officially this fall. Why I like to make sure things work, etc. I also dont like replacing things until I get the full use out of them. Propane detectors looking online dont look cheap, and if its still working, why replace.


----------

